# Prayers please Romans 3:22-24



## j_seph (Aug 24, 2015)

I drifted off of the path that I should have been on the past few years. I dealt, or rather was dealt with to put it properly, for 5 months, those 5 months were what I could only describe as a feeling of emptiness, a feeling that my life wasn't on the path that it once was nor where it was meant to be going, just a void. I ran into a classmate whom I have known for 37 years, all the way back to 1st grade a couple months ago. Different paths through life carried us on different paths and journeys, but those paths brought us back together at very important times in both of our lives. She is a devout Christian, God fearing lady. This past Sunday was the 3rd time I have stepped into the house of the Lord for the purpose of worship in many years. I have to say these past 3 weeks have been so..... just a lack of words to describe. Yesterday evening I actually caught myself thinking, man I cannot wait till next Sunday. I just ask for y'alls prayers as I rekindle this journey I left so long ago and get this fire a roaring again. I never quit believing but I did quit worshiping and growing in Christ as I should . Funny how he uses others throughout our lives on a daily basis and some enter and leave forever and others enter them, leave, then show back up almost 4 decades later.
Thank you all in advance I am excited to say the least on both of these relationships.


----------



## creekrunner (Aug 24, 2015)

Prayer lifted. It is a daily walk and I struggle. 
but isn't that Blessed Assurance great


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 24, 2015)

We all struggle. The Lord knows our struggles and is there always. My Prayers are lifted for you my friend.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 24, 2015)

I hear you loud and clear and I will include you in my prayers.  I too need to rekindle my relationship with God.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 24, 2015)

*re:*

The Lord is full of grace to you. Continue your return to Him and He will embrace you. And... Live for Him! God bless!
2 Cor 5:14-15


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 24, 2015)

Praying for you.


----------



## 1988USMC (Aug 26, 2015)

Praising the good Lord that you are yielding to His pull on your life. Don't hold back, let Him have it all, the good and bad. There is nothing that He can't handle. God bless you !


----------



## Poppy D (Sep 1, 2015)

Praying


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 1, 2015)

your a good man Joe .....

Will lift you up with prayer ...


----------



## speedcop (Sep 13, 2015)

always a joy to see someone come back to Jesus. Often others stories help us see our weaknesses and failures. God always has a plan. It just takes some of us longer to realize it. Thank you for your post. I pray God will add more wood to your fire


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 16, 2015)

Praying for you. Sounds like you are "back on track" for the Lord. Keep moving forward!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank y'all, we are in the middle of revival and it feels awesome to be home.


----------

